# Phragmipedium besseae f. flava



## Djthomp28 (Dec 21, 2019)

My little besseae f. flava from Fox Valley.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Dec 21, 2019)

I love the fenestrations.


----------



## Hien (Dec 21, 2019)

absolutely gorgeous, I don't know what others think, but to me this flower worthy of award


----------



## abax (Dec 21, 2019)

It's always such a treat to see a really good,
bright yellow besseae.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2019)

lovely


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks all! It nice to have the bright spot on these dreary winter days in Northeast Ohio.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 22, 2019)

That's a nice one D - Reminiscent of it's parent Phrag. besseae fma flavum 'Fox Valley Gold' HCC/AOS. Merry Christmas!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 23, 2019)

I love these. Very nice shape. I have one that finally is growing 2 growths. Hopefully it reblooms with them. Been a year with no blooms. 

Tom, how is the FV doing? Must be a big plant now.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2019)

Yay besseae flavum!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 24, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I love these. Very nice shape. I have one that finally is growing 2 growths. Hopefully it reblooms with them. Been a year with no blooms.
> 
> Tom, how is the FV doing? Must be a big plant now.



Hi Leslie,
If you're talking about the original Phrag. besseae fma flavum 'Fox Valley Gold' HCC/AOS clone, it's not a strong grower so divisions are hard to come by. It's offspring are much more vigorous, but we do try to keep a couple pieces of the original FVG clone going for the historic value. We'll probably repot one or two into 10 x 20 trays in March to see if the vigor improves.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 25, 2019)

I’m going on a year with my seedling from Tom...it’s in LECA now and really seems to be going to town. This post gives me ambition! Great job! How do you grow?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 26, 2019)

BrutcherT, I am going mine in a bark based mix (small bark, charcoal, perlite, and a dash of promix). I am in Ohio where the summers are fairly mild. So most of my collection is outside for the summer and inside under lights when the place turns into a frozen tundra outside. 

I am an import to Ohio from the south. Despite being here for a long time, I am still a bit dramatic about the winter weather.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 26, 2019)

Djthomp28 said:


> BrutcherT, I am going mine in a bark based mix (small bark, charcoal, perlite, and a dash of promix). I am in Ohio where the summers are fairly mild. So most of my collection is outside for the summer and inside under lights when the place turns into a frozen tundra outside.
> 
> I am an import to Ohio from the south. Despite being here for a long time, I am still a bit dramatic about the winter weather.



hey, winter here IS dramatic! It’s insane! I would love to see your outdoor growing situation...I would like to put some of mine out this year.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 27, 2019)

Tom, thanks for the info on FV. Goes to show how plants are very delicate and need to be propagated to maintain the species. Luckily FV sired many babies, shared around the world! And that’s thanks to you!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 27, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> hey, winter here IS dramatic! It’s insane! I would love to see your outdoor growing situation...I would like to put some of mine out this year.



This is an older picture, but it gives you an idea of how I am set up.

Hopefully the picture opens alright. It is a panoramic shot.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice setup!Looks very clean and organized.....


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks, Tom!

I have a few more lights and racks these days. But I try to keep the room neat(ish).


----------



## blondie (Dec 28, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 28, 2019)

Djthomp28 said:


> Thanks, Tom!
> 
> I have a few more lights and racks these days. But I try to keep the room neat(ish).


Ye gods, that’s gorgeous!


----------



## Don I (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice one.
Don


----------



## Hien (Dec 28, 2019)

Djthomp28 said:


> Thanks, Tom!
> 
> I have a few more lights and racks these days. But I try to keep the room neat(ish).


amazing set up & so many plants in flowers.
-how many carts & shelves are there ?
-could you tell me that your set up can house how many plants total?
-what are the dimensions of the carts as well as the plastic tubs?
I also have to use shelves but I notice you limit 2 shelves per cart, where as I use 4 shelves thus very hard to grow tall plants or even allow plants to flower in place .


----------



## cpmaniac (Dec 28, 2019)

Beautiful flower and your indoor setup is very impressive!


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 29, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> That's a nice one D - Reminiscent of it's parent Phrag. besseae fma flavum 'Fox Valley Gold' HCC/AOS. Merry Christmas!


I would really like to get a nice yellow flavum like the one pictured perhaps. Any chance you have any? Preferably an offspring if they are stronger growers.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 29, 2019)

Very nice! Would you be interested in trading pollen with my alba longifolium which is also from fox valley? I’d be interested in making some alba hybrids


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 29, 2019)

southernbelle said:


> I would really like to get a nice yellow flavum like the one pictured perhaps. Any chance you have any? Preferably an offspring if they are stronger growers.


We should have Phrag. besseae fma flavum 'Green Gold' (x self) seedlings of saleable size around the first of June. Here they are with 2-3 inch leaf spans, growing well in 4 x 4 inch square net-bottom compots.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 29, 2019)

Tom, I would love to get 2-3 of these lol. Let me know!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 30, 2019)

Leslie - I'll let you and the other ST Phrag Lovers know when they're ready before listing them on the Fox Valley website. There aren't going to be many seedlings, so this may end up being an "ST Only" distribution.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hien said:


> amazing set up & so many plants in flowers.
> -how many carts & shelves are there ?
> -could you tell me that your set up can house how many plants total?
> -what are the dimensions of the carts as well as the plastic tubs?
> I also have to use shelves but I notice you limit 2 shelves per cart, where as I use 4 shelves thus very hard to grow tall plants or even allow plants to flower in place .


 
Thanks! I have 8 carts with lights. 6 are about 60 x 48 inches and 2 are slightly smaller ones. I only have 2 shelves per cart to accommodate taller plants and spikes. Also I have a few misting heads to maintain my seedlings. The misting works best with distance between them and the plants. In addition to what's pictured I have a small window setup in front of the south facing sliding doors.

The plastic tubs are about 24x17 inches. I use lighting egg crate and cut PVC to elevate the plants and create a reservoir. I have about 600 plants. Things got out of control when I took an interest in flasks and was not met with disaster. At least 2 of the carts are dedicated to seedlings.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 30, 2019)

cnycharles said:


> Very nice! Would you be interested in trading pollen with my alba longifolium which is also from fox valley? I’d be interested in making some alba hybrids


Sounds good, but I have never traded pollen. If you walk me through the steps, I am happy to trade. Please send me a PM.


----------



## Hien (Dec 30, 2019)

I notice some hanging white tubes, what material are those? do you water inside the tube and let the moisture soaks thru? who is the vendor for that potting material?




Djthomp28 said:


> Thanks! I have 8 carts with lights. 6 are about 60 x 48 inches and 2 are slightly smaller ones. I only have 2 shelves per cart to accommodate taller plants and spikes. Also I have a few misting heads to maintain my seedlings. The misting works best with distance between them and the plants. In addition to what's pictured I have a small window setup in front of the south facing sliding doors.
> 
> The plastic tubs are about 24x17 inches. I use lighting egg crate and cut PVC to elevate the plants and create a reservoir. I have about 600 plants. Things got out of control when I took an interest in flasks and was not met with disaster. At least 2 of the carts are dedicated to seedlings.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 31, 2019)

Those tubes are Kool logs . I started experimenting with for my mounted ones two years ago and I am happy with the results.


----------



## ScientistKen (Dec 31, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Leslie - I'll let you and the other ST Phrag Lovers know when they're ready before listing them on the Fox Valley website. There aren't going to be many seedlings, so this may end up being an "ST Only" distribution.



Tom, Please add me to that list. Thanks.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 31, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> We should have Phrag. besseae fma flavum 'Green Gold' (x self) seedlings of saleable size around the first of June. Here they are with 2-3 inch leaf spans, growing well in 4 x 4 inch square net-bottom compots.


Thank you! Very interested.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 31, 2019)

ScientistKen said:


> Tom, Please add me to that list. Thanks.


Will do, Ken. Happy New Year!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 1, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Those tubes are Kool logs . I started experimenting with for my mounted ones two years ago and I am happy with the results.


if you look at the gallery on their web site, they show a few paphs growing mounted. Very cool... (not that i would even try it ;-) )


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jan 1, 2020)

There’s even a Phrag besseae mounted on on a log!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 1, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> if you look at the gallery on their web site, they show a few paphs growing mounted. Very cool... (not that i would even try it ;-) )


I perused the website to see these mounted slippers; it’s an intriguing technique but I note that they all appear to be single-growth bloomers; I’m skeptical. They can make me a believer by showing a time-lapse over 5 years. Also, am I missing how to water, how yo feed? And how is moss expected to last for any length of time? I grow Neofinetia in moss and even in indoor conditions I must remoss annually.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jan 1, 2020)

Good points. I’d like to see that Phrag in 5 years....



BrucherT said:


> I perused the website to see these mounted slippers; it’s an intriguing technique but I note that they all appear to be single-growth bloomers; I’m skeptical. They can make me a believer by showing a time-lapse over 5 years. Also, am I missing how to water, how yo feed? And how is moss expected to last for any length of time? I grow Neofinetia in moss and even in indoor conditions I must remoss annually.


----------

